# INTEL Conroe Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 2333Mhz Best Overclocking GUIDE



## digitalhater (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I've decided to overclock my INTEL Conroe Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 2333Mhz L2 Cache 4MB and I'm not sure how to do that. Is there anybody here that can provide a step by step "best overclocking guide" in order to obtain the best results and NOT get my CPU cooked?

Looking forward for your opinions!

Best regards

DH


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2007)

digitalhater said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've decided to overclock my INTEL Conroe Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 2333Mhz L2 Cache 4MB and I'm not sure how to do that. Is there anybody here that can provide a step by step "best overclocking guide" in order to obtain the best results and NOT get my CPU cooked?
> 
> ...



Have a look here for starters.....google is your friend!  This guy in this thread has the same CPU and motherboard as you, the important factor here is not actually your CPU but how your motherboard actually overclocks, more often than not, motherboards can be the limiting factor in CPU overclocks.

Hopefully the thread will help a little, then "Google" your motherboard to get some overclocking tips from the BIOS options for your board.  Guessing you are on a 7x multiplier, you need to decide what overclock you want (do you have stock or aftermarket cooling?)If just stock cooling and you are happy to start with an overclock to 3Gig (429mhx FSB with a x7 multi) which will be fine on a G0 stepping chip even at stock cooling then you are probably only looking at needing 1.45V on the Vcore, make sure your memory timings are set loose whilst overclocking the CPU so memory does not become a factor in the CPU clock, you can always tightern up the memory after, you need to read the threads to learn what chipset etc settings you will need to set specific to your motherboard, come back to us once you have read up on your board......

http://forums.vr-zone.com/archive/index.php/t-175247.html


----------

